
Show HN: DETA – From zero to running web app in under 300ms - abdelhai
https://deta.sh/
======
abdelhai
Hello HN, co-founder here.

DETA wants to help you get your small web ideas up and running quickly.

Things like webhooks, micro-backends, web-scripts, and crons will feel at
home. We also have built-in user permissions – which we think you will love.

Currently, we support Python 3.7 but Node is coming soon.

Happy to receive feedback and answer any questions.

~~~
verdverm
Looks to require (yet another) custom IDE. Is that the case?

~~~
abdelhai
Currently yes but we’re not tied to it. It just makes it easy to get started
(for us and the users).

~~~
verdverm
Is it easier, really?

I'd have to learn another interface in addition to all the other things that
need to be learned with a new library, framework, or platform

~~~
mxek
Other co-founder here.

Our philosophy on this:

\- For smaller apps, we think a lot of the difficulty in getting them working
in the cloud is making many different tools play nice together. By bundling
basic versions of everything and making them very compatible we think we can
make this process smoother.

\- For larger apps, we think it makes sense to have a lot of tools that are
very customizable, because the time spent up front pays itself back over the
course of the project.

